# need some help - computer techies?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im trying to get this problem solved. been on the youtube website, not much help. thought id toss it out here to see if anyone canhelp.
i was attempting to install an email spam filter program (mailwasher) on my desktop, but ran into problems with the server & port information. I may? have changed some of my computer settings...i dont know,
anyway i gave up & uninstalled the program.
now, just after doing that, when trying to connect to youtube, i get this message:
""This site can’t be reached
www.youtube.com’s server IP address could not be found.
Try running Windows Network Diagnostics.
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN "
and i cant connect. 
never had problem before, and i seem to be able to connect to any other site...
and, i can stll get youtube on my ipad, but not on my deaktop.
so im guessing it has something to do with the program i was trying to install..
im using windows 7, and Chrome browser (cant connect on IE either)
any help/ suggestions from the experts would be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Im trying to get this problem solved. been on the youtube website, not much help. thought id toss it out here to see if anyone canhelp.
> i was attempting to install an email spam filter program (mailwasher) on my desktop, but ran into problems with the server & port information. I may? have changed some of my computer settings...i dont know,
> anyway i gave up & uninstalled the program.
> now, just after doing that, when trying to connect to youtube, i get this message:
> ...


It can't find the name in the nameserver, you can try waiting, rebooting, or removing and reinstalling your network drivers.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> It can't find the name in the nameserver, you can try waiting, rebooting, or removing and reinstalling your network drivers.


thanks...waiting & rebooting dont seem to be working...
how do I reinstall my network drivers?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

do you think it had something to do with my trying to install that program? or jus a coincidence?


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

The link in your message is not a valid web address. There is nothing wrong with your computer.

www.youtube.xn--coms-x96a’s server IP address could not be found.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

Does it work if you type youtube.com in the browser location bar (not using a link)?

If you open a command window and type: 
ping youtube.com

Do you see:

Pinging youtube.com [172.217.14.206] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.217.14.206: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 172.217.14.206: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=56
Reply from 172.217.14.206: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=56
Reply from 172.217.14.206: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 172.217.14.206:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 12ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 13ms

If so, your DNS is working okay and you just have a bad link that you are trying to use.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jdc said:


> Does it work if you type youtube.com in the browser location bar (not using a link)?
> 
> If you open a command window and type:
> ping youtube.com
> ...


If you get a result with a different IP address (not 172.217.14.206) or an error like this:

Ping request could not find host youtube.com. Please check the name and try again.

.... then it is a problem either with your name server or your hosts file (which I suppose could have been altered by the program that you tried to install).


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

... and while you're in the command prompt, you might as well look to see what your nameserver (DNS) settings are. 

Type:
ipconfig /all

... a big report of your network settings will be displayed. Look for the line like this:

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

It should show the IP of your router (like mine above), the ones supplied by your internet service provider, or the ones from google (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) or the better choice Cloudflare (1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1)

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks folks, I'll have a go at this...& report back in the morning &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just a reminder...youtube is the only site I'm having this problem with....as far as i know...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> Does it work if you type youtube.com in the browser location bar (not using a link)?
> 
> use.


NO.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey if you still have the problem & you continue to believe it arises from the recent anti-spam install, perhaps you could try a windows System Restore to prior date point. You'd choose a date immediately prior to the anti-spam install which gave you doubts. 

iirc you'd find system restore under accessories. It's easy to use. It won't delete or alter any files.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It sounds like the spam filter changed your dns setting. It probably redirected it to one the company uses to help filter out “bad” spammers. It’s not uncommon for those lists to have a few gals positives on them.

I’d go into your network setting and reset your dns to the ones your service provider recommends.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> If you get a result with a different IP address (not 172.217.14.206) or an error like this:
> 
> Ping request could not find host youtube.com. Please check the name and try again.
> 
> .... then it is a problem either with your name server or your hosts file (which I suppose could have been altered by the program that you tried to install).


jdc: Tried as you suggested....got the message: Ping could not find host youtube.com. Pleasecheck the name and try again"


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> ... and while you're in the command prompt, you might as well look to see what your nameserver (DNS) settings are.
> 
> Type:
> ipconfig /all
> ...


jdc: did this....yes got long report...
"DNS SERVERS......2607:fea8:d55f:f18a:f2f2:49ff:fe03:f982
192.168.0.1


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

have also tried a number of other "solutions" offered up on google.......with no luck....
any other suggestions?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> jargey if you still have the problem & you continue to believe it arises from the recent anti-spam install, perhaps you could try a windows System Restore to prior date point. You'd choose a date immediately prior to the anti-spam install which gave you doubts.
> 
> iirc you'd find system restore under accessories. It's easy to use. It won't delete or alter any files.


humble, tried this, got error msg.
"System restore does not appear to be funtioning correcly on this system. 
A Volume Shadow Copy Service component encountered an unexpected error. Check the Application event log for more information. (0x80042302)"
Ive had problems with system restore prior to this...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Try this:
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-change-your-pcs-dns-settings-windows-10


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

Use the instructions on Microsoft's site to set the DHCP and DNS settings to obtain the IP address and DNS server address automatically.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15089/windows-change-tcp-ip-settings

This should reset things to use the settings provided by your ISP or (in your case) your router. The router probably already uses your ISP settings and has not been changed.

Once you do this, the ipconfig report will probably say:
DNS SERVERS...... 192.168.0.1

... removing the other address that was likely causing your problem. 192.168.0.1 is your router address, which is fine. 

This should be fix the problem, but if you wish, you could change the DNS servers to google or cloudflare as mentioned above for better performance.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_"Use the instructions on Microsoft's site to set the DHCP and DNS settings to obtain the IP address and DNS server address automatically."_

I've already set the ipv4 & ipv6 setting to "automatic' 
Is this what you mean?
is there something else i need to do?

not sure i fully understand....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_... removing the other address that was likely causing your problem. 192.168.0.1 is your router address, which is fine. _


what other address????


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think MY IP address is ok....it's YOUTUBE's IP address i cant access?????

(gettin' confused here:bi_polo::distrust::hororr


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> _"Use the instructions on Microsoft's site to set the DHCP and DNS settings to obtain the IP address and DNS server address automatically."_
> 
> I've already set the ipv4 & ipv6 setting to "automatic'
> Is this what you mean?
> ...


No that's good, you're in the right place. Is the DNS server settings in ipv4 & ipv6 settings also set to automatic? 

If it is and you are still having problems, try changing the DNS settings for IPV4 to cloudflare:
1.1.1.1
1.0.0.1

For IPV6, use:
2606:4700:4700::1111
2606:4700:4700::1001

Apply these, it should work again. If not, open a command window and flush the DNS cache in a command window like this:

ipconfig /flushdns

... or reboot.

If this doesn't work, I don't really know what will.....


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I think MY IP address is ok....it's YOUTUBE's IP address i cant access?????


Yeah, the DNS (dynamic name server) is what "finds" youtube.com and translates it to an IP address... for some reason your DNS settings isn't able to because of leftover settings from the spam protection program that you previously installed. We're just setting it to a correct value.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> No that's good, you're in the right place. Is the DNS server settings in ipv4 & ipv6 settings also set to automatic?
> 
> If it is and you are still having problems, try changing the DNS settings for IPV4 to cloudflare:
> 1.1.1.1
> ...


OK...tried all of that....NO LUCK ...:apologetic:


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> OK...tried all of that....NO LUCK ...:apologetic:


I suggest that you scan your computer for viruses.


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Jergey,

From a command prompt type
nslookup youtube.com

and report the results.

And then type
nslookup tsn.ca (or any other website that works)
and also report the results.

Joe


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Joebaba said:


> Hey Jergey,
> 
> From a command prompt type
> nslookup youtube.com
> ...


youtube.com results:
Server: one.one.one.one
Address: 2606:4700:4700::1111
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: youtube.com
Addresses: 2607:f8b0:400b:809::200e
172.217.164.206

tsn.ca reults:
Server: one.one.one.one
Address: 2606:4700:4700::1111
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: tsn.ca
Address: 199.85.71.128


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

next step?
virus scan?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

DELETED POST


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Jargey,

Just a shot in the dark here......

The HOSTS file is a local file where you can map domain names to IP addresses.
It overrides your DNS server.
On my system, I just added a bogus entry (192.192.192.192) to map to youtube.com
Once I did that I was still able to do a successful nslookup on youtube.com but I was unable to reach youtube in a browser.
So that indicates my browser (Chrome) is going to my HOSTS file to find youtube's address first, before going to my DNS server.
Possibly, Mailwasher messed with the HOSTS file on your system.
So maybe check the timestamp on your HOSTS file to see if it has been modified recently.
It resides in
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc
Let us know what the timestamp says.

Joe


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

will do
currently watching "Jeopardy"....lol
stayed tuned!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

joe this is going to sound stupid but...how do i get to 
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc ?

Im using Windows 7, BTW.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> joe this is going to sound stupid but...how do i get to
> c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc ?
> 
> Im using Windows 7, BTW.


I agree with Joe that your hosts file may have been changed. Choose "My Computer" or "This PC" if it is on your desktop, then "C\", etc.... If you don't have an icon on your desktop, open Windows Explorer and look for one of those items there.

If it has been changed recently, you can look at it by right-clicking the file and opening it with Notepad. Look for any lines that do not start with a "#", which are ignored. It looks like this one on my system, mine contains no DNS instructions to override the DNS server. If you have anything else in there that isn't commented, let us know. The hosts file is a protected system file so it is difficult to edit, but perhaps Joe or I can guide you through that if there is something that shouldn't be there.

My hosts file:

# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 localhost
#	::1 localhost


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Jargey,

As JDC said, open Windows Explorer – double click on the C: in the left hand pane – then double click on the “Windows” folder in the right hand pane – then on the system32 folder – then on the drivers folder, then on the etc folder. Then you should see a “hosts” file along with a few other files.

Another way is to open a Command prompt then enter
cd \
cd windows
cd system32
cd drivers
cd etc
dir
that should list all the files in the “etc” folder, and you should see a file called “hosts”, and you can check the timestamp.

Joe


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks guys.
when i get to the hosts file, it asks what program i wan to use to open the file.(theres a number of programs listed)
which should i choose? does it matter?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Notepad as jdc indicated above.


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks guys.
> when i get to the hosts file, it asks what program i wan to use to open the file.(theres a number of programs listed)
> which should i choose? does it matter?


Hey Jargey,

As others have mentioned, you can view/edit it with Notepad.
But if you haven't already done that, first take note of the timestamp. It will be of interest as to when it was last updated.

Joe


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jdc said:


> I agree with Joe that your hosts file may have been changed. Choose "My Computer" or "This PC" if it is on your desktop, then "C\", etc.... If you don't have an icon on your desktop, open Windows Explorer and look for one of those items there.
> 
> If it has been changed recently, you can look at it by right-clicking the file and opening it with Notepad. Look for any lines that do not start with a "#", which are ignored. It looks like this one on my system, mine contains no DNS instructions to override the DNS server. If you have anything else in there that isn't commented, let us know. The hosts file is a protected system file so it is difficult to edit, but perhaps Joe or I can guide you through that if there is something that shouldn't be there.
> 
> ...




lost in admiration each:



> the hosts file is difficult to edit


yes it would be, i for one would never attempt something like this

if jargey doesn't have a software service contract - sounds like he doesn't - & if he doesn't like his local computer repair shops, there are software repair services that can connect to one's machine & repair it long-distance. 

sorry i can't recommend any though. I tried one once & had to stop him, he was about to install a "patch" but my problem wasn't serious enough to allow a stranger to install any old "patch" he felt like.

jargey your IP provider & also your security system manufacturer - if you have one installed - can also connect long-distance to your machine. Either could probably work on your problem for a fee.

it might turn out that you need a new windows 7 reformat. This is a big job. But i'm concerned by this stuff about System Restore not working for you.

perhaps proceed in baby steps? perhaps guided by The Amazing jdc plus The Amazing onlyMO, jargey could drill down to his hosts file & report what's there. Then go by baby steps after that.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

Joebaba said:


> Hey Jargey,
> 
> As JDC said, open Windows Explorer – double click on the C: in the left hand pane – then double click on the “Windows” folder in the right hand pane – then on the system32 folder – then on the drivers folder, then on the etc folder. Then you should see a “hosts” file along with a few other files.
> 
> ...



If you find the file using the command window per Joe's instructions, make a note of the date of the file when you do the "DIR" command, then type "TYPE hosts" to view the file.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

arrrgh!,,more trouble......
while i was fiddling around with the above, i decided to do a virus scan....
anyway, that led me to my User Accounts area, and i noticed i have 3 user accounts .... i started fiddling with the "account type" section -Standard or Administrator- passwords etc. ......and Ive somehow shagged THAT up too now!
I cant recall what i did, but..
I now have to sign in with a password everytime, which i never did before...
but the other thing is...
now when i go to make any changes, like uninstalling a program, or anything, i get a popup:
"User Account Control
Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
(then it shows the prog. name etc) and next line:
To continue, type an administrator password, and click Yes."
BUT! the Yes box is grayed out (cant click it)
AND there is nowhere to type in an administrator password!!

Ive been all afternoon trying to google solutions to this with no luck!
Its a catch-22 situation because if i want to make changes i apparently need to enter a password, but theres nowhere to enter a password!

what the heck have i done NOW!!

the den window is open & the darn computer is about to go out thru it!!

any suggestions??

(and humble...no "I told you so's" !!)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

any way i can resolve the above mess, then get back to my original problem....?


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> any way i can resolve the above mess, then get back to my original problem....?


Maybe you should consider upgrading to Windows 10


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jdc said:


> Maybe you should consider upgrading to Windows 10


Yup, either install a fresh copy of Windows 7 or Windows 10.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jdc said:


> ... It looks like this one on my system, mine contains no DNS instructions to override the DNS server ...


My understanding is that Microsoft build into Windows to check the Hosts file first and only after failing to find what it needs, the OS moves on to whatever DNS server(s) have been defined. Until one updates the file as one needs to, what is provided is a commented out template that is documenting the syntax but has no mappings setup and no need for instructions to over ride.

A different OS may require redirection or special instructions.




humble_pie said:


> jdc said:
> 
> 
> > ... The hosts file is a protected system file so it is difficult to edit ...
> ...


Actually it's more tedious than anything.

The account has to admin rights (ex. start Notepad with "Run as administrator") and depending on the setup, one might also have to confirm one wants to be changing the system. I'm using Win 10 and don't remember off the top of my head what a Win 7 home setup is like.

This Microsoft support article on resetting the hosts file back to the default gives the basic steps (i.e. paste what jdc provided overtop of whatever is there to effectively reset the contents). Depending on the security setup, using an admin account and/or confirming that changes are intended might also be required.

Personally, I'd:
a) make a copy of what seems to be the corrupted hosts file (including marking down the date time stamp).
b) follow Microsoft's procedure.
c) reboot.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/972034/how-to-reset-the-hosts-file-back-to-the-default




humble_pie said:


> ... i for one would never attempt something like this ...


To each their own ... but as long as one has the ability to reset the hosts file *and* it is all one touches, it is not that big of a change. 

Kind of like putting one of those stick on blind spot mirrors on your car. As long as you don't stick it in moving engine parts or into the gas tank - the possible problems aren't catastrophic.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> arrrgh!,,more trouble......
> while i was fiddling around with the above, i decided to do a virus scan....
> anyway, that led me to my User Accounts area, and i noticed i have 3 user accounts .... i started fiddling with the "account type" section -Standard or Administrator- passwords ...


Sounds like you are making too many changes at once. Been there, done that and have the scars.




jargey3000 said:


> ... now when i go to make any changes, like uninstalling a program, or anything, i get a popup:
> "User Account Control
> Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
> (then it shows the prog. name etc) and next line:
> ...


Are all three accounts behaving the same way?
Or is one of them still an administrator?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNdx5Q1jKJo
https://www.isunshare.com/windows-password/lost-administrator-rights-in-windows.html
https://www.4winkey.com/enable-windows-7-default-administrator-account.html


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> arrrgh!,,more trouble......
> while i was fiddling around with the above, i decided to do a virus scan....
> anyway, that led me to my User Accounts area, and i noticed i have 3 user accounts .... i started fiddling with the "account type" section -Standard or Administrator- passwords ...


Sounds like you are making too many changes at once. Been there, done that and have the scars. :frown:




jargey3000 said:


> ... now when i go to make any changes, like uninstalling a program, or anything, i get a popup:
> "User Account Control
> Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
> (then it shows the prog. name etc) and next line:
> ...


Are all three accounts behaving the same way?
Or is one of them still an administrator?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNdx5Q1jKJo
https://www.isunshare.com/windows-password/lost-administrator-rights-in-windows.html
https://www.4winkey.com/enable-windows-7-default-administrator-account.html


Cheers


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> To each their own ... but as long as one has the ability to reset the hosts file *and* it is all one touches, it is not that big of a change.


Agreed.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...ok...bit of an update...
I've managed to find the Admin account I deleted. Its still listed under users at C:\Users...
but, its got a little "padlock" (locked?0 on the file foler icon (my other user accounts do not)
I've tried to get it unlocked by going to Manage Advanced Sharing Settings, and turning OFF Password Protected Sharing..
but that just brings back that annoying pop-up asking me to enter an Admin Password gain..where there's NO Place to enter a password! So. I CAN'T make any changes!
Any suggestions what I should do now? (at least I've FOUND the deleted Admin Account!)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...ok...bit of an update...
> I've managed to find the Admin account I deleted. Its still listed under users at C:\Users...
> but, its got a little "padlock" (locked?0 on the file foler icon (my other user accounts do not)
> I've tried to get it unlocked by going to Manage Advanced Sharing Settings, and turning OFF Password Protected Sharing..
> ...


Here's a couple options that allow you to access the Admin account through Safe Mode. One of the reasons they disable your access is that you might mess something up, but you seem to have tried everything else.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is like the pop-up prompt im getting every time i try to change something, except - my message doesnt include the area in blue, where you can put in a password! very frustrating!
https://malwaretips.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Image-4.png


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> this is like the pop-up prompt im getting every time i try to change something, except - my message doesnt include the area in blue, where you can put in a password! very frustrating!
> https://malwaretips.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Image-4.png


You get this in SAFE MODE also?

Did you try booting in SAFE MODE as shown in my link?

ltr


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> this is like the pop-up prompt im getting every time i try to change something, except - my message doesnt include the area in blue, where you can put in a password! very frustrating!
> https://malwaretips.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Image-4.png


Try switching back to the user account that you were using before:

Press Ctrl+Alt+Del and click Switch user.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> Try switching back to the user account that you were using before:
> 
> Press Ctrl+Alt+Del and click Switch user.


nope. doesnt work


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> You get this in SAFE MODE also?
> 
> Did you try booting in SAFE MODE as shown in my link?
> 
> ltr


hoo boy!!
cannot get into safe Mode using F8... machine starts up...then says "system is starting...to interrupt, press enter"
when i press enter it takes be to a "Startup Interrupt Menu" screen
with option for Normal start, BIOS, Temp. Start Menu, & some kind Mgt screen
nothing about Safe Mode???
this is a refurbished Lenovo Thinkpad BTW .......bad?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm thinking I should prob. just ditch this Lenovo clunker & get something with Windows 10


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm thinking I should prob. just ditch this Lenovo clunker & get something with Windows 10


For the Lenovo ThinkPad, I see that if you scroll down to the spot in the following link that shows Windows 07 bootable into SAFE MODE. Worth a try.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> For the Lenovo ThinkPad, I see that if you scroll down to the spot in the following link that shows Windows 07 bootable into SAFE MODE. Worth a try.
> 
> ltr


thanks ltr
i did try that already..
msconfig brings me back around to that darn prompt asking for a password! cant go any futher!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks ltr
> i did try that already..
> msconfig brings me back around to that darn prompt asking for a password! cant go any futher!


Darn, too bad. A lot of these companies have their own little tricks in the firmware and they also modify Windows in ways unknown to you. I suppose your next step might be to go to a shop that could correct the small problem for minimum cash, or you may need to wait for a sale and look for a Windows 10 machine.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Joebaba said:


> Hey Jargey,
> 
> Just a shot in the dark here......
> 
> ...


to Joebaba (OR ANYONE ELSE?)- Re TIMESTAMP???
ok...under the Users folder, I clicked one called Owner
this opened up a bunch of other folders, but the first one was called ".oracle_jre_usage"
when I clicked on this it showed this information:
Name: cce3fe3b0d8d8002.timestamp
Type: TIMESTAMP File
and the dated modified appears to be around the date this problem started
I tried to open it, but got a message the "windows cannot open this file.needs to know what program you want to use to open it." gives me the option 2 a) go online to look up the correct program , or b)select from a list of programs that are installed on your computer.
whats this all about ? & what should I do here?
any help?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

You're a bit confused here. 

You are suppose to use Windows File Explorer to go to directory called *c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc* and find the *HOSTS* file. 

Then you can examine the date (timestamp) that the HOSTS file was last modified.

See attached where I have navigated file explorer to _c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc_ and the HOSTS file is there and the _"timestamp"_ (date modified) is in 2016.

You can right click that HOSTS file and tell Windows to open the file with NOTEPAD and you can see its contents.









ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

"a BIT" confused??? LOL
thanks ltr ...what information exactly am i looking for here ???


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> "a BIT" confused??? LOL
> thanks ltr ...what information exactly am i looking for here ???


You would be looking at the date of the HOSTS file as indicated by the red arrow in the picture I attached.

If that date is close to when your troubles began, it's a good sign it might be the culprit.

You can then examine the file with NOTEPAD and see if there are any suspicious entries as discussed earlier in this thread. 

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gotcha! thanks!


----------



## harpreetslater (Jul 10, 2020)

I got this problem fixed in a matter of minutes. So, the problem was nearly the same. Looks like the network card has some problems. Make sure that the drivers are the newest ones that exist for your network card. The drivers from my network card were old as hell but got the fixed really fast and easy. I found this list: Free driver updater: Top-15 list | Thinkmobiles .That helped me to find the best driver updater for my pc. I couldn’t find on the internet a good driver, but this software found it all by himself. This app is awesome.


----------

